# Deca & Finasteride



## prop01 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have never used Deca because I have read that if you use Finasteride  , the Deca will actually cause you to lose hair . I do not know the science behind this so I was hoping someone here could explain it . I use Test , Eq and some orals with my Finasteride and keep hairloss in check . I am prone to baldness gear or no gear but still have been able to keep my hair .
I do not care to shave my head . Any input ??
Is Npp any different in this regard ?


----------



## prop01 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone ? No one has used Finasteride while on Deca or Npp ?


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 23, 2011)

man I hear ya.  I got some solar panels (receding hairline a bit_) and have never touched gear. 

I read on some forums about bad side effect from propecia use.  

brain fog, and sexual sides

I believe it lower's or raises your test and throw's off your hormones.  So you would need to be taking some e2 control or test with it.  I am not sure about deca. sry


----------



## prop01 (Sep 23, 2011)

the bottom line is if you're going to take Deca with no Test then finasteride or dutasteride are a no no. The reason being is that Deca as you know converts to DHN which is far less harmful on the hairline, and is why it's touted the 'least harsh roid on the hair.' However, when you add in a 5AR it actually converts DHN into a more powerful form similar to DHT so you're defeating the purpose of taking Deca in the first place. I know this sounds a bit crazy, but unlike Test, where adding a 5AR lowers the conversion of DHT with Deca it's basically the reverse (as stated previously). Now if you were say taking 750mg of Test and 300-400mg of Deca, then you might want to way out the benefit of reducing DHT from the Test, but increasing DECA's effect on your hair. If the before mentioned where my cycle I would probably take the finasteride since overall it would lower my DHT enough to make up for any negative effects from DECA. Hope this helps! 

I think I found the answer


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 23, 2011)

what about 200mg of test and 200mg of npp?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 24, 2011)

I only use fin when off cycle...I only come off so that I can use fin to keep my hair.  I've used fin before while "on", but I felt as if it was hindering my results.  I keep track of everything and I study the mirror.  

Never got any kind of sides off of fin, and I'm on 1.25mg daily.  I just finished PCT a week ago and started up my fin again until it's time to run yet another cycle.  This method works best for me....thus my head of hair is still there.  For those of you who blast and cruise, I'm not sure what would work best.  And I usually include deca in my bulking cycles, NPP for cutting.



/V


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 24, 2011)

prop01 said:


> the bottom line is if you're going to take Deca with no Test then finasteride or dutasteride are a no no. The reason being is that Deca as you know converts to DHN which is far less harmful on the hairline, and is why it's touted the 'least harsh roid on the hair.' However, when you add in a 5AR it actually converts DHN into a more powerful form similar to DHT so you're defeating the purpose of taking Deca in the first place. I know this sounds a bit crazy, but unlike Test, where adding a 5AR lowers the conversion of DHT with Deca it's basically the reverse (as stated previously). Now if you were say taking 750mg of Test and 300-400mg of Deca, then you might want to way out the benefit of reducing DHT from the Test, but increasing DECA's effect on your hair. If the before mentioned where my cycle I would probably take the finasteride since overall it would lower my DHT enough to make up for any negative effects from DECA. Hope this helps!
> 
> I think I found the answer



This is an interesting idea. Can you tell me where you found this/


----------



## Soskie (Sep 24, 2011)

http://ergo-log.com/nandrolonefinasteride.html



Good read


----------



## prop01 (Sep 24, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> This is an interesting idea. Can you tell me where you found this/


 

Mesomorphosis .... there are others


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 24, 2011)

prop01 said:


> the bottom line is if you're going to take Deca with no Test then finasteride or dutasteride are a no no. The reason being is that Deca as you know converts to DHN which is far less harmful on the hairline, and is why it's touted the 'least harsh roid on the hair.' However, when you add in a 5AR it actually converts DHN into a more powerful form similar to DHT so you're defeating the purpose of taking Deca in the first place. I know this sounds a bit crazy, but unlike Test, where adding a 5AR lowers the conversion of DHT with Deca it's basically the reverse (as stated previously). Now if you were say taking 750mg of Test and 300-400mg of Deca, then you might want to way out the benefit of reducing DHT from the Test, but increasing DECA's effect on your hair. If the before mentioned where my cycle I would probably take the finasteride since overall it would lower my DHT enough to make up for any negative effects from DECA. Hope this helps!
> 
> I think I found the answer



That is interesting.  I've used fina with test and npp and had no problems. But I now do the same as Victor.


----------



## prop01 (Sep 24, 2011)

^^^^^   Thanks , that is the answer I want to hear .


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 9, 2011)

So Vic's method methodology is that the test while your on cycle will not convert to DHT while on but you take it after so that any remaining test will not convert to DHT.  Is this correct?


----------

